# Eagle Scout Project



## Jarhead15 (Dec 17, 2010)

My name is Jared Atherton Im a Boy Scout of troop 104 in Clio MI.
I am collecting donations of any furs (tanned, raw, skinned, or whole carcasses)all donations go towards my Eagle Scout Project to help the For-Mar Nature Preserve of Genesee County. 
For-Mar has children from Genesee County Intermediate School Districts come in to their facility daily. These children touch and feel the nature centers animal skins and over the years these skins have become very worn out. I will be obtaining mammals of Michigan ranging in size from white-footed mouse up to coyotes by trapping, hunting, and possibly your donations and then tanning them or making them into whole mounts to give to For-Mar. For-Mar has agreed to allow me to place a plaque in their nature center thanking the trapping associations for their help.
I will be setting up a table to collect donations at the Michigan Trappers Associations Fur Auction in Otisville Michigan on January, 22nd 2011. 
If you would like more information or would like to donate you can email me at [email protected] 
Thank you, Jared Atherton


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

If I ever actually shoot a coyote, I would gladly give it to you. However the way I hunt, don't hold your breath!


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

If you don't have one already , come on over. I think we might be able to get you a deer hide. But you got to shoot , dress and drag it out !


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

Jared,

I have a tanned coyote hide you can have. I will be at Ravenna Fur sale and can bring it down. Opinion 2: Are you or a family member coming to the Traverse City area soon. Opinion 3: I am in Saginaw every other week at local 85 plumber pipfitters union hall lunch is at noon.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Dave Lyons said:


> Jared,
> 
> I have a tanned coyote hide you can have. I will be at Ravenna Fur sale and can bring it down. Opinion 2: Are you or a family member coming to the Traverse City area soon. Opinion 3: I am in Saginaw every other week at local 85 plumber pipfitters union hall lunch is at noon.


I like option 3. Get him down to the hall for the hide and buy the kid lunch. Then you can give him a real education about the value of unions instead of him hearing from Faux News.


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Jared,

Great project! I am sure our generous members will do their best to help make your project a success.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jarhead15 (Dec 17, 2010)

Mr. Lyons,

Thanks for the offer and I would love to accept your tanned coyote. Option 3 would probably be best for me. Do you have a address for the union hall?

I would also like to thank everyone else for their support, I greatly appreciate it.

In regards to my first post I would like to add that carcasses would need to be frozen.

Thanks again, Jared.


----------



## Jarhead15 (Dec 17, 2010)

back to the top


Thanks everyone.


Jared Atherton


----------



## Jarhead15 (Dec 17, 2010)

For those who asked here is the list of mammals that For-Mar Nature Center would like to complete their collection: raccoon, opossum, skunk, red fox, gray fox, badger, otter, beaver, porcupine, fox squirrel, gray squirrel, black squirrel, coyote, bobcat, long tailed weasel, short tailed weasel (either color phase), martin, fisher, eastern mole, star nosed mole, short tailed shrew, white footed mouse, norway rat, eastern chipmunk, thirteen line ground squirrel, woodchuck, cottontail rabbit, snowshoe rabbit, red squirrel, little brown bat, meadow vole, and meadow jumping mouse.

My goal is to get as many of the above animals as possible. My Boy Scout Troop, family and I have plans to obtain as many of these that we can. Duplicate specimens are also appreciated. As of right now I have 1 mink skin, a whole mink carcass, and a coyote skin promised. The easiest animals for us to obtain are the very small mammals, muskrats, and raccoons.

I will keep everyone posted as to my progress. If you could please spread the word to those who might not have computer access, I would appreciate it.

Thank you for your time and your help.

Jared Atherton


----------



## daoejo22 (May 7, 2009)

PM me your address. I have a couple 13 striped ground squirrels frozen whole, I will be glad to send you, for your project.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

contact Rob Mies & Kim Williams at OBC/Bat Zone at Cranbrook

http://www.batconservation.org/

http://science.cranbrook.edu/explore-institute/bat-zone

http://animal.discovery.com/convergence/hero_of_the_year/nominees/2007/kim.html

Maybe they can help you out


----------



## Jarhead15 (Dec 17, 2010)

FIJI

Thank you for the information but my dad can get me a little brown bat through his work.

Jared Atherton


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Jared, I can donate a eastern mole and a fox squirrel. I also have a home tanned cottontail that you can have too, not the best quality.


----------



## FMann (May 12, 2007)

Jared I have a frozen cotontail rabbit that I can give you it was found dead in the dog pen as all the dogs where in the house when it was found no idea as to it being dead. I can get it to the sale in Otisville


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

Jared,
Red squirrels are very common in my part of the UP. I will get you one next time I am out on the line and can stretch and dry the pelt for you. Snowshoe Hare are common here and if come by any I will be sure to get that for you as well. 

I am a Cub Master and enjoy it. Congratulations on making it to the point where you are pursuing your Eagle Scout that is quite the accomplishment.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Jared. This is a great project. I only wish now, 20 years too late, that I would have been motivated enough to get my Eagle. Both my cousins are Eagles though and my dad was a leader for a short time. If I had better trapping down here in the concrete jungle I'd help you out. 

Good luck. I've been watching the trapping forum grow the past couple of years and I'm not surprised to see the members jump at the opportunity to help out.


----------



## Jarhead15 (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the support. All of those offers sound wonderful and I will gladly acccept them.

Thanks again everybody, Jared Atherton


----------



## LarryA (Jun 16, 2004)

Boy Scouts ran late tonight so I am posting this for Jared. His project is moving right along, amd he appreciates everyone's help.


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

Jared,

I will be at Ravenna fur sale this weekend and will give the coyote to my dad and I am sure he will be at Otisville sale. I will have him look you up.


----------



## Jarhead15 (Dec 17, 2010)

Mr. Lyons,

Thank you very much, I really appreciate yourhelp and support.

Jared Atherton


----------

